# English Speech With Greek Words! (Amazing)



## cypriot (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you seen this before?

http://edufire.com/content/articles/210-english-speech-with-greek-words-amazing


----------



## meidei (Mar 26, 2011)

And anathema if any Englishman understood him.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.sarantakos.com/language/zolotas.html κι εδώ που υπάρχουν τα κείμενα και των δύο ομιλιών.
Όπως λέει και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος εκεί και ο meidei εδώ, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να τα δείχναμε σε μη ελληνομαθείς αγγλόφωνους και να μετρούσαμε πόσοι θα καταλάβαιναν έστω και μια πρόταση.


----------

